# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Бизнес >  Что мешает развитию бизнеса в Беларуси?

## JAHolper

Что по этому вопросу можно написать, долго не раздумывая. Кризис, который мы сейчас переживаем, окончательно размыл условия ведения бизнеса, которые и раньше были не совсем ясны. Многие моменты в законодательной базе составлены неграмотно и остаётся лишь догадываться чем грозит нам та или иная деятельность. Плюс ко всему, условия ведения предпринимательской деятельности постоянно меняются и невозможно рассчитать долгосрочную перспективу.

И ещё один момент, который сразу хотелось бы подчеркнуть - это отсутствие сообразительного и предприимчивого населения. Так уж сложилось, что Беларусь - это муравейник с отличной рабочей силой. Для ведения бизнеса нужны определённые знания, а в нашей стране образование, пока, нацелено, в основном, на пополнение рабочих рядов своих заводов.

----------


## Carlen

> отсутствие сообразительного и предприимчивого населения.


Когда-то, на заре перестройки, белорусских предпринимателей можно было встретить во всех странах мира и во всех сферах деятельности. Первые строительные кооперативы, первые мастерские и первые мелкие частные производства появились именно в Белоруссии. Но их быстро и жестоко раздавили. И с тех пор не давали никакой физической возможности восстановления. Поэтому кто-то плюнул и перешел в торговлю, кто-то два раза плюнул и уехал в другие страны, а кто-то молча проглотил слюну и устроился на госпредприятие, и лишь у немногих хватило смелости и глупости продолжать все это здесь.
А в остальном полностью согласен, и с образованием, и с законодательством

----------


## ooorostorg

Административно-комадная система страны не предусматривает развитие частного бизнеса....Вся экономика находиться на уровне Брежневской советской эпохи. Я думаю, что экономическая ситуация в стране может изменится только с приходом нового правительства и расширением демократизации парламента...

----------


## Sveta-T

> И ещё один момент, который сразу хотелось бы подчеркнуть - это отсутствие сообразительного и предприимчивого населения. Так уж сложилось, что Беларусь - это муравейник с отличной рабочей силой. Для ведения бизнеса нужны определённые знания, а в нашей стране образование, пока, нацелено, в основном, на пополнение рабочих рядов своих заводов.


Чтобы быть успешным одного диплома о высшем образовании не достаточно, да он в принципе он не гарант и не показатель. Новая информация, технологии, методики очень быстро появляются в любой сфере, поэтому всегда нужно быть в курсе. Благо сейчас это не проблема, [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], семинаров, курсов на различные темы проходит много, как онлайн, так и офлайн. Поэтому сейчас развитие бизнеса напрямую зависит от желания бизнесмена.

----------

